# Algae Growth in New, 6.8 Gal Aquarium



## mattbirk (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,
I am cycling a new, 6.8 gallon aquarium, and I moved over some plants from my 55 gallon aquarium. There is algae growing on the grass (red, hair-like) and also growing on the driftwood (white) and also in the sand substrate (white film-like). Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vtp4r1bcl31947b/AADmOTnMNUqTFuN39Dp0WXqWa?dl=0

I want to clear this up before I add anything to the tank. Best recommendations? I have had the tank covered with a towel for a couple days, but the alage continues to grow, rather quickly. I have been dosing Excel Flourish, and have done a few water changes. Any suggestions how to aggressively deal with this to eliminate it?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hair algae is very difficult to get rid of. You can scrub and clean but any small bits that break off and float away will anchor on something else and start growing.

Test your water parameters and see how they are.

I'll remove everything from the tank and scrub it to remove as much as possible.

You have an established 55 gal tank so you do not need to worry about cycling your new smaller tank. When everything has been completely scrubbed refill the new tank and transfer some of the established filter media into the small tank filter. That should have enough beneficial bacteria in it to bypass the cycle process.


----------

